# Oral Winstrol Only PCT - need help



## darkricknl (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey, guys and thank you in advance to anyone who's willing to help me.

First off I'd like to point out that I thoroughly regret my decision of starting an oral Winstrol only cycle and taking an interest in AAS at such as young age as I'm only 20 years old. I've been careless and very irresponsible and I feel very ashamed. I didn't even get my hands on any PCT before I started my cycle which brings me to the issue I'm currently experiencing.

I started taking 20mg Winstrol on the 1st of July and have been taking it daily since then. My issue arose about 40 hours ago from the time of this post when I had ONE 330ml 5,2% ABV beer. I don't know if the beer triggered my issue or whatever but after consuming that beer I started getting really anxious about whether I had severely damaged my liver or not. Most likely my liver is fine and I'm just imagining things since I haven't really experienced any severe symptoms of liver damage. Even though I've calmed down a bit I've still been feeling quite nervous ever since and I'm now starting to experience quite a bad Testosterone shutdown which got even worse because I decided not to take my daily Winstrol yesterday (11th of July) since I wanted to let my liver rest a day just in case (if that helps even). 

My initial plan was to do a 6 week cycle of 20mg Winstrol administered orally everyday and a 4 week PCT of 40mg Nolvadex on day 1-14 and then 20mg Nolvadex on day 15-30. It's gonna take a few days and in worst case up to 1.5 - 2 weeks until I can get my hands on any PCT. Since I'm only 1.5 weeks into this 6 week cycle I wonder if it's safe and possible to just stop taking Winstrol and letting my hormone values restore themselves on their own, or if I should continue taking Winstrol to counter these side effects until I get my hands on PCT and then immediately begin my PCT. Or do you guys have any other suggestions on what I should do? 

I'm feeling like a total emotional bitch right now and I'm really scared that I might have severely ****ed up my hormones, I don't wanna be stuck like this because I feel horrible. I'm also still a bit nervous about my liver since I have a slightly odd feeling (quite mild, not painful or anything) on the right side of my upper and lower abdomen, but this might be placebo for all I know since I'm generally quite an anxious person and I haven't really experienced any abdominal pains or any severe symptoms of liver failure like that.

I'll be forever grateful for any help that I can get, and yes, I'm very aware that I made an extremely poor and irrational decision and I hate myself for it but what is done is done. I'll most likely never do AAS again or at least not until I'm older and have a lot more training experience because this stupid decision and thinking of mine turned into quite the painful experience. Thank you.


----------



## darkricknl (Jul 12, 2020)

I'd also like to mention that I've only gotten about a total sleep of 4 hours during the last 48 hours because I can't stop thinking about my liver. I've been taking Himalaya Liv.52 twice a day since I started taking Winstrol and 4 times a day (July 10th & 11th) since I had that one beer.

My friend has some needles and vials of Testo E. Would it be safe and possible to finish this 6 week cycle if I stack it with Testo E or would that be a bad idea?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 12, 2020)

Personally have a friend that up until within the past 2 years started injecting testosterone.

Hes 60 years old and had used stand alone oral cycles winstrol, dianabol, primobolin anavar etc. for the past 30 years off and on.

Never did a pct never did any liver support and the whole bit.

Got great results with none of the issues youre speaking of. 

either hes a superhuman which I highly doubt

youve got shitty winstrol or are psychosomatic to the wives tales of treachery 

(youll shoot your eye out)


----------



## CJ (Jul 12, 2020)

Your liver is more than likely fine. There's always the exception, otherwise I'd say definitely, but stop worrying.

You're only 1+1/2 weeks in, so if it were me, I'd just stop cold turkey and see what happens. A blood test wouldn't hurt to see where you're at, you may find that you don't even need the pct. I'd still order it though, just in case you need it. Think of it as an insurance policy. 

Yeah, you fukked up. Don't make it worse by adding Testosterone to the mix, ESPECIALLY for just finishing out a 6 week experiment.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't even take a muti vitamin without test!


----------



## darkricknl (Jul 12, 2020)

I think you're right with the psychosomatic bit because I've experienced similar things in the past before roids. Thank you, I was looking for that word btw.

On the Winstrol I've got it says that the expiry date is "2020-07", not which date, only that it expires this month. So that might have an effect?


----------



## CJ (Jul 12, 2020)

darkricknl said:


> I think you're right with the psychosomatic bit because I've experienced similar things in the past before roids. Thank you, I was looking for that word btw.
> 
> On the Winstrol I've got it says that the expiry date is "2020-07", not which date, only that it expires this month. So that might have an effect?



No, it's fine. If anything, although doubtful, it would be weaker.


----------



## darkricknl (Jul 12, 2020)

I think you're right with the psychosomatic bit because I've experienced similar things in the past before roids. Thank you, I was looking for that word btw.

On the Winstrol I've got it says that the expiry date is "2020-07", not which date, only that it expires this month. So that might have an effect?


----------



## darkricknl (Jul 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> No, it's fine. If anything, although doubtful, it would be weaker.



Yea, that's what I also thought, basically just a bit less potent. Thx for reassuring me


----------



## darkricknl (Jul 12, 2020)

Can I continue my 6 week cycle or should I stop? Some say it's really bad to do oral Winstrol only and others say it's alright and that some people might not even need PCT after Winstrol. The place I got the stuff from has a customer support on Wickr and they said the latter and that "a little bit of Clomid doesn't hurt" as PCT


----------



## CJ (Jul 12, 2020)

darkricknl said:


> Can I continue my 6 week cycle or should I stop? Some say it's really bad to do oral Winstrol only and others say it's alright and that some people might not even need PCT after Winstrol. The place I got the stuff from has a customer support on Wickr and they said the latter and that "a little bit of Clomid doesn't hurt" as PCT



Don't just do something because somebody said to. Think for yourself. Go a few layers deep. 

What are your goals? What's the purpose of this cycle? Where are you at right now? Does it even make sense. Don't do something just to do something. 

Now go a layer deeper. You're only 20 years old. What effect(s) will this decision have on your life/body in the future. Could your cycle shut down your natural hormone production permanently, thus necessitating being on TRT for the rest of your life? Although not likely, it is possible. Could you possibly make having children in the future harder or impossible? Again, probably not, but possible. Do you have a family history of any medical issues that make certain drugs a poor choice? Are you prepared to seek medical help if something goes wrong? Are you going to be smart and get bloodwork pre, during, and post, so you have knowledge of how you react to compounds?

There are even more things to consider, but that's a few to think about.


----------



## CJ (Jul 12, 2020)

Me personally, I would never run Winstrol alone.


----------



## Jin (Jul 12, 2020)

You have a strong mind. 

Next time use it for reason, logic and planning rather than worry.


----------



## darkricknl (Jul 14, 2020)

What do you guys think about me possibly resuming my Winstrol cycle stacked with 20mg Proviron daily and then finishing it with a 4 week Nolvadex PCT?


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2020)

darkricknl said:


> .... I'm very aware that I made an extremely poor and irrational decision and I hate myself for it but what is done is done. I'll most likely never do AAS again or at least not until I'm older and have a lot more training experience because this stupid decision and thinking of mine turned into quite the painful experience. Thank you.



Well that didn't last long! :32 (18):


----------

